# Psychosis or Psychotic?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whats the difference between being psychotic and having psychosis? anyone with this experience?


----------



## bmwfan07 (Jun 3, 2007)

"Psychotic" means "having psychosis." So, saying, "He was psychotic" is synonymous with "He had psychosis."


----------



## Rizo (Dec 12, 2010)

bmwfan07 said:


> "Psychotic" means "having psychosis." So, saying, "He was psychotic" is synonymous with "He had psychosis."


BMWfan07 has it right. I have only had experience with psychosis on a temporary basis induced by DXM and it was pretty much a dissociative experience. Luckily I haven't had any lingering effects from abusing drugs from a few years ago.


----------



## keithicans (Feb 28, 2009)

I had this too once. I think about it as Having the psychosis made me psychotic.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, as said above, a person experiencing psychosis is psychotic. 

Psychosis is a condition in which a person is unable to understand the real world from the world of their perceptions--and it happens when the real world doesn't match the perceived world. Hallucinations and delusions are good examples of psychosis. 

One thing to keep in mind is that there's a difference between a skewed perception and a delusional one. A delusional, or psychotic perception originates internally, whereas a "skewed" one often does not. For example, if all of your friends convince you that your neighbor is trying to kill you and it's not true, your perception is skewed but you aren't psychotic. If suddenly you begin to believe your neighbor is out to harm you, for absolutely no reason whatsoever, chances are that you are delusional, and therefore psychotic. 

Medically speaking, a "psychotic person" is one who is actively experiencing internal stimuli. That is, they are seeing or hearing stuff that isn't there, or they are obviously delusional. 

A person can experience psychosis without a true mental health diagnosis, too. Alcohol withdrawal can produce DTs, or withdrawal hallucinations, for ex. Also, those who are extremely sleep-deprived will sometimes hallucinate. I could keep rambling but I'll stop now lol. 

As it pertains to SA, those who feel like "everyone is out to get them," based on past experiences or lack of social interaction, aren't psychotic. 

/is still in crisis worker mode, at work.


----------

